Ask HN: What are your favorite sci fi audiobooks? - andrewstuart
======
nejo_blam
Those are nice imho (and well-made):
[https://fourble.co.uk/podcast/starwarsradiodrama](https://fourble.co.uk/podcast/starwarsradiodrama)

------
staithe
Pandora's Star - Peter Hamilton Judas Unchained - Peter Hamilton Hitchhikers
Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams

------
andrewstuart
Excession by Iain M Banks narrated by Peter Kenny.

------
hos234
Vernor Vinge's Rainbows End

------
AudioBookKing
This is really weird, I've been working on and literally just posted my list
on my blog, favorite 100 SciFi books of all time, I set it up so you can vote
for your favorites too. Any feedback on the list and/or site would be much
appreciated :)

[http://www.audiobookreviews.com/scifilist.php](http://www.audiobookreviews.com/scifilist.php)

